# Shear Bolt Question



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

This may have been covered already but what grade of bolt are shear bolts? Can I buy them at the local hardware store? Or are they usually ordered from the manufacturer? 

Thanks


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Max
Don't use anything that isn't a bona fide shear bolt. Why? Because if it doesn't fail as it should under load, you will ruin your gearbox gears. That is expensive and a pain to remedy. Shear bolts are very cheap by comparison. MH


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

you can get those things at your friendly neighborhood hardware store.


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

I just repaired a gear box that was destroyed by a non shear bolt install. Thats why I ask. I need to replace the 2 bolts on that auger and buy a few spares for my ford. 

I was just wanting specifics before heading off to the hardware store. Sometimes you get the new guy who doesnt know much.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

shear bolts are NOT bolts. They are very soft steel.. softer than any grade at store. Most hardware stores do carry snow blower parts and do usually have the shear bolts by the blower parts. They are not all the same- you need the right space between the grooves according to diameter of your auger (rake) axles. Some don't have the grooves too. To be safe.. Just go to the dealer and get the ones called for your blower. The gear box will most likely get broken if use anything other than whats' required. I hope this helps. P.S. I've seen the wrong shear bolts in the wrong slots at the hardware store even though the slot was labled for certain model.. People take out put back in wrong space. Buying at Hardware is ok but if getting them there make sure they are right ones according to chart.


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

Copy. I need some for my Ford and some for a old craftsman. Our sears is a bunch of idiots so who knows what they have. The ford, no idea where to even start.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

TOTHEMAX said:


> Copy. I need some for my Ford and some for a old craftsman. Our sears is a bunch of idiots so who knows what they have. The ford, no idea where to even start.


If the Ford was made by Gilson then here they are. Gilson built models begin with 09GN.......... If Jacobsen supplied the unit good luck. Beyond that I don't know.

They are specialized. Things like shear strength and how cleanly they break are designed into the part. 

Pete


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

Preface: I am not a bolt expert. Just have an opinion like everyone else

Someone (I think on this forum) cross referenced the Honda snowblower shear bolt number 95701-06016-00 and found that the bolt is used on Honda automobiles, motorcycles, outboard motors, motors, etc. It's a metric grade 8.8. 

IMHO: Metric grade 8.8 = SAE Grade 5. Going with a Grade 2 may seem safer (they are softer) but because they are soft they do not shear cleanly (may be more difficult to remove from housing). 

Save yourself some money…buy a box at your local hardware store. I go through several a year ….mostly eating buried newspapers and a few walkway lights.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

my own opinion here.. But I highly recommend you not use grade 5 bolt. I've seen a couple gear boxes trashed due too regular bolts used instead of a shear bolts. Those gear boxes can be pricy to fix and a pain in the arse to do them. Everyone their own but for the cost of shear bolts and how many you'll use in the life of the blower- I'd just go get what it calls for and be done. just my 2 cents.


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

Spectrum said:


> If the Ford was made by Gilson then here they are. Gilson built models begin with 09GN.......... If Jacobsen supplied the unit good luck. Beyond that I don't know.
> 
> They are specialized. Things like shear strength and how cleanly they break are designed into the part.
> 
> Pete


Thanks. I was told its a jacobsen


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

I called the local hws. They sell shear bolts, I just need to know the bolt size. I'm going to remove the one on my ford and take it in.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

I have a friend that uses brass bolts, like those that hold down a toilet bowl. I've never used them, but he doesn't seem to have trouble with them

Shop on line,,I did find my online for much less then any dealer.


----------



## SirFuego (Dec 1, 2014)

I personally wouldn't replace them with anything other than the factory-designed shear bolts unless I had no other option.

If you look at the shear bolts for an Ariens (link below), you can see they are machined down near the head and threads -- creating weak points so they shear at the appropriate torque. For the price and the (in)frequency you should be breaking shear bolts, it's well worth the extra cost over a regular bolt you buy in the store.

Ariens Shear Pin Kit for Ariens Deluxe Platinum and Professional Series Sno Thro 3 Pack Bolt and Nut-72100600 - The Home Depot


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks guys. I found some shear bolts at the hardware store. They were labeled jacobson, ariens on the box. Spendy little suckers at 2.60 a piece.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

TOTHEMAX said:


> This may have been covered already but what grade of bolt are shear bolts? Can I buy them at the local hardware store? Or are they usually ordered from the manufacturer?
> 
> Thanks


they are not any grade, they are weaker than the lowest grade fastening bolt, a shear bolt is purposely made soft to break easily. 

any Tru-Value hardware chain store will have them. they come packaged 4 to a pack hanging on the shelf pegboard, or they can be found in the bulk hardware drawers where the nuts/bolts/washers are, the drawer will be labeled "shear pins" or "shear bolts"


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

TOTHEMAX said:


> Thanks guys. I found some shear bolts at the hardware store. They were labeled jacobson, ariens on the box. Spendy little suckers at 2.60 a piece.



yeh they are...pricey. I try to get the pack of 4 for $5 at Tru-Value, for that reason- cheaper than buying separately

funny sidenote....the high mileage, well used old behemoth machines I buy, the previous owners must have become tired of changing shear bolts, and one had (2) hardened allen bolts in it, the other had (2) grade 8 bolts, and still another had Lawson bolts which are even stronger than grade 8. when I find non-shear bolts in there, I always remove them and replace with true shear bolts/pins


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> yeh they are...pricey. I try to get the pack of 4 for $5 at Tru-Value, for that reason- cheaper than buying separately
> 
> funny sidenote....the high mileage, well used old behemoth machines I buy, the previous owners must have become tired of changing shear bolts, and one had (2) hardened allen bolts in it, the other had (2) grade 8 bolts, and still another had Lawson bolts which are even stronger than grade 8. when I find non-shear bolts in there, I always remove them and replace with true shear bolts/pins


The Ford ST726 I just bought had the original shear bolts installed. They were still painted white like the auger. Funny thing is something made it passed the auger and jammed up in the 2nd stage auger as one of the fins was bent.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> What in the world do you do with all those machines. ???


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

TOTHEMAX said:


> The Ford ST726 I just bought had the original shear bolts installed. They were still painted white like the auger. Funny thing is something made it passed the auger and jammed up in the 2nd stage auger as one of the fins was bent.


 Does the auger shafts have grease zerts? If not would it be not be possible the shaft have rusted solid? Just a thought.


----------



## ToroGuy (Jan 12, 2014)

Just wondering if the older Toro machines actually had Grade 5 bolts in there as opposed to shear bolts. I have a '89 521 and "Screw HH' seems like just a regular bolt. I use a Grade 2 bolt personally because I just dont trust having a Grade 5 in there.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

The closiest that would be too a shear bolt is brass.. But in all honesty- a machine that cost hundreds of dollars you don't want to 'guess' on what is ok- really, not sure how many have torn those boxes down in middle of winter but it is not worth the labor and cost nor is it fun just to save 1-2 dollars in the shear bolts. Any old timers here like myself know where and where not to go cheaper-if at all and those shear bolts isn't the place. You can ask for trouble even using the wrong one that the grooves in bolt/pin isn't where it suppose to be. Shear strength of a bolt to break is quite high..let alone a actual shear bolt (grade #8 at 5/16 single shear is 91,000 PSI -double shear like in blowers is even higher) Everyone their own, But I wouldn't recommend anything but what spec calls for. Buy 4 ($12) and good for very long time- I can't recall shearing more than 2 in one winter but I don't blow commercial but do 2-3 every snowfall and 2 are gravel.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I had heard Toro uses regular bolts. I had a 3521 and one of them either broke or vibrated out. I took the other side out and went up the the hardware store and just got a couple grade 5 bolts and replaced them. I don't have that machine anymore so no idea what became of it. I had left the belt adjusted just a little loose and any time it would pick anything up in the augers the belt would slip.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Shryp said:


> I had heard Toro uses regular bolts. QUOTE]
> 
> A friend of mine bought a 724 Toro from HD and they told him if the blower gets an auger or impeller obstruction the engine would just stall.
> Somehow I can imagine a fist size rock bending something before the stall. Shear pins rules!!


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

special case probably, but my manual calls for grade 2 bolts for shear bolts in the auger, and also calls for grade 2 bolts in my impeller.
I had to go to the Fastenal store to find them.


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

Normex said:


> Does the auger shafts have grease zerts? If not would it be not be possible the shaft have rusted solid? Just a thought.


Auger shafts do have grease zerks and came off easily when I removed them. No rust


----------

